# Hit Skunk in Hay Feild



## springhollowhayfarm (Jan 25, 2011)

Ok, while mowing last night I hit a skunk and then ran over it with tractor tire, which did not help any, and now we got the smell. I know the imdiate area where the skunk is or was, is going to be full of the smell, however, will the smell hurt the rest of the feild and nearby feilds? This is some really good hay, and we will be rolling that feild, but the two other feilds next to this one we will be square balling for horse hay. Just woried about the smell getting into the hay and bales. We are talking about a few $1000 dollars worth of hay here so im worried. Any thoughts?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

No worry,smell will be long gone .I just skip about 10' of hay around the skunk.I had one other day also.Prly get 6-10 per yr.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your misfortune with us. I think there's a lesson to be learned here - don't mow at night !


----------



## springhollowhayfarm (Jan 25, 2011)

I do all my mowing at night for the most part, come home from day job, mow till 1 or 2 in moring, do it all over again the next day. Have done this for few years now, first time I have every had a run in with a skunk.


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

Dang skunks. They smell.


----------



## covenanthay (Oct 2, 2009)

swmnhay is correct, I just leave a small area and never have a problem.


----------



## rrg (Dec 1, 2011)

Hit one last year, went out with a pitch fork and hauled it off. By the time it was ready to bale the smell was gone. This was easier than getting rid of the one that we caught in a live trap in the barn. It was ticked!


----------



## springhollowhayfarm (Jan 25, 2011)

Well, smell was gone by next day, bunch of black furr on side of feild by woods, something got it and tore into it and left furr on edge of woods, so we did not have to move it and could not smeel it at all. Seemed like the high heat helped get rid of it. We baled it with no sign of smeel at all..


----------

